# Sensor for Light Detection (G399) on Golf MK6



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi all,

Recently I have started getting the following fault code flag when doing a VCDS scan on my Golf MK6 GT TDI:

02382 - Sensor for Light Detection (G399) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 25
Reset counter: 248
Mileage: 41795 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2096.14.17
Time: 18:26:01

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

I can see a reference to the G397 module in Elsawin which is the rain/light sensor fitted against the windscreen, but no mention of the G399 module. I am wondering what this will be affecting and whether it's a simple fix (wiring etc) or definitely a part issue? The auto lights appear to work OK (when in a tunnel or it's night they turn on). Not sure what else the G399 has control of?

Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Mind posting a COMPLETE Auto-Scan? Just the error code is not enough in a case like this.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

Theresias said:


> Mind posting a COMPLETE Auto-Scan? Just the error code is not enough in a case like this.


 Hi and thanks for the reply. I cleared the fault then decided to charge the battery, since I also got the Intervention Load Management fault code coming up. Now voltage shows 11.85V and the Light sensor fault code or Load Management fault code haven't come up. So I can only attribute the spurious sensor code to a lack of voltage perhaps. If it comes back I will obviously post the full scan details. 

On a side note, at what voltage does the Intervention Load Management code flag up on the Golf MK6? Thank you.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi, this fault code has re-appeared along with a few others. The rain sensor fault code appeared again it seems after the voltage drop. If you can take the time to look through my scan, that would be great. Thanks.

Wednesday,07,March,2012,19:01:55:00352
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77


VIN: xxx

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 LB HW: 03L 906 022 G
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 3894 
Revision: 13H01--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0001078
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 70C9E31D63B8323

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1977 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000811230054
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: D18FC69948F29BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AE HW: 1K0 907 379 AE
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 163B400D092B00FA681402E590190082B500
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 75C7D209DCDA17B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 A HW: 3C8 907 336 A
Component: Climatic 120 0102 
Revision: 00004001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 2B733471421E11B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 HW: 1K0 937 086 
Component: BCM PQ35 M 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 48180A3A9825F1C044080080540081E441710088636D8D60648000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: EDF77A69348A5FB

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K2 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 16010 21 0501 
Coding: 009F95

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 290109 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0330AD

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H08 9001 

4 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 43096 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2097.14.17
Time: 13:43:14

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 65
Mileage: 43150 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2097.14.18
Time: 11:20:21

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 9.75 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 43524 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2097.14.28
Time: 11:31:46

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.15 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02382 - Sensor for Light Detection (G399) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 43264 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2097.14.22
Time: 10:50:32

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 13.90 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 919 475 HW: 5K0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H07 0002 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 60640834804838
Coding: 300101
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: F3C36C1152AE89B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 HW: 5K0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10 033 0604 
Serial number: 003C2D08KR87 
Coding: 00003136
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01009
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: F7DB58014ED6E5B

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V U01 ---- 
Serial number: 462A6642ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V U01 ---- 
Serial number: 122E6542ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 143F1806ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 18371F74ZZZZZZZZZZZZ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001732
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 76C5D50501DC1C3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 E HW: 5K0 920 970 E
Component: KOMBI H21 0029 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 470F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04020
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3049231D6B38723

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0071 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 140109F1002293
Coding: EDA07F06400602000003
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 375B18014656A5B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 E HW: 5K0 920 970 E
Component: IMMO H21 0029 
Serial number: 
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03002
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 3049231D6B38723

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H11 3980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J5021033
Coding: 06000442040000A10000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F4B20617E066DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AF HW: 1K0 959 701 AF
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2042 
Coding: 0000692
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 72CDE9156DB4003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 E
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2501 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 2C71376D8F10163

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AN HW: 1K0 959 702 AN
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2042 
Coding: 0000948
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BD3C4313AFE41B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 D HW: 1T0 035 680 B
Component: RNS-MID H11 3980 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J5021033
Coding: 06000442040000A10000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 2F4B20617E066DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AL HW: 1K0 959 703 AL
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2009 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 7ADDC13535C4783

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AL HW: 1K0 959 704 AL
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2009 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 7BD3C4313AFE41B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 E HW: 7P6 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2730 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007660483133
Coding: 0200000000010110
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01015
ROD: EV_UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 34412F0D9F204E3

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

G397 is a Rain sensor, G399 is a part of Light Assistance for Driver. I think is a front camera inside the mirror housing.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

Dou you think this has to do with the light sensor located in the cluster (4:00 position of the tach)?

This is the annoying sensor that dims the cluster lights when it gets darker.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

ukguy, talk to your dealer and have them update the BCM (#09) to a current software level. The problem will most likely go away then, this should also take care of the battery drain issue you are having according to those DTCs.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I did try going to the dealer and asked them if they could update the BCM. They checked on their system and said that there was no update available. My BCM is on software version 0358 and I understand there is a version 0360/0361 for other chassis/markets
but that is not available for my UK spec car apparently.

I will continue to investigate further. Thanks.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Bollocks, have them look for VW TPI 2020499 and if they can't find it run the update manually by entering SVM Code 3209 in their VAS or initiate it via address (they "should" know what to do). That should get you at least up to 0360 and if you're lucky even 0361. If you're desperate, feel free to send your BCM to me (Germany though) and I'll update it for free (you only pay for shipping) or think about getting a replacement BCM instead - used ones from that build date are dirt cheap these days.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

Theresias said:


> Bollocks, have them look for VW TPI 2020499 and if they can't find it run the update manually by entering SVM Code 3209 in their VAS or initiate it via address (they "should" know what to do). That should get you at least up to 0360 and if you're lucky even 0361. If you're desperate, feel free to send your BCM to me (Germany though) and I'll update it for free (you only pay for shipping) or think about getting a replacement BCM instead - used ones from that build date are dirt cheap these days.


Wow, this is top information. I did question the dealer but they said looking on the Internet wouldn't have helped etc etc... This is great information to go back to them with though. I will let you know what happens but I am fast running out of warranty... So the other options I will certainly bear in mind too... 

Thanks again!


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

As an update I got the software updated to ver 360 at the dealer a few days ago (after showing the tpi) and so far the G399 error message has not come back. So perhaps some glitch in the previous software version...time will tell. Thanks.


----------



## antti8585 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not sure if it's ok to continue to this thread but was so close errors.

Just did first time auto scan to my Skoda Superb II. Got the same errorcode, so can this also be corrected with updating BCM or something else?

The heater fault codes are normal I suppose?

Fairly new here so don't kick me badly.

--
Antti

Friday,30,March,2012,19:39:16:26920
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 18 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72


VIN: xxx 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBB) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 QJ HW: 03L 906 022 GA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 5749 
Revision: 13H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 7DFBC2AB24EA4FB

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 T HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1980 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000xxxxxxxxx
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 244DD7CFE7C0DE3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 843D6016092400FA210E06E6901D0042350000
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 7AF1C9B7F5C4783

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 BA HW: 3T0 907 044 BA
Component: Climatronic H15 0401 
Revision: 00005001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SK46.rod
VCID: 72E1E197A5B4003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 H HW: 1K0 937 087 H
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0573 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 40990AB8F00508C040080080110089E4437100AE7320A5605C0040000000
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 36691D87815C5C3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3T1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 05110 22 0602 
Coding: 00D7B7

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 021109 05 54 0402 
Coding: 0730ED

1 Fault Found:
02382 - Sensor for Light Detection (G399) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 150
Mileage: 180022 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.20
Time: 06:52:24

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.50 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 B HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0006 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Coding: 100104
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 40857B5FD398E23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 3T0 959 655 A HW: 3T0 959 655 A
Component: J234__LBE VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 18013000 Serial number: 0xxxxxxxxxxx 
Coding: 0016965
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 3F8778A36E669DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001531
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 76E9DD8701DC1C3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3T0 959 537 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-URO H07 0012 
Coding: 00000128
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3T1 920 841 E HW: 3T1 920 841 E
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110F00
Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK46.rod
VCID: 356B1A8B945A57B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 1K0 815 007 BQ
Component: Standheizer 022 3905 
Revision: 00022000 Serial number: 090xxxxxxxxxx
Coding: 0021012
Shop #: WSC 14400 205 183284
VCID: 74EDE78F17A00E3

2 Faults Found:
00664 - Fuel gauge 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 178886 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.20
 Time: 17:31:15

01406 - No Flame 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2127.15.31
Time: 22:08:12

Freeze Frame:
Start
Temperature: 24.0°C
Temperature: -48.0°C


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H16 0231 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 4xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Coding: EDA17F06000A02003302
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 69D386FB4062C3B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK46.rod
VCID: EAD179F70D64483

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 7N0-959-793.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 959 793 A HW: 7N0 959 793 A
Component: TSG FA H03 0200 
Revision: Serial number: 0000xxxxxx 
Coding: 011D0220D000121002
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 40857B5FD398E23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 196 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 31632E9BA8327BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 7N0-959-792.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 959 792 A HW: 7N0 959 792 A
Component: TSG BF H03 0200 
Revision: Serial number: 0000xxxxxxxxx 
Coding: 011D0220D000121002
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 3F8778A3AE669DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1376839
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 346D278F57204E3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000021

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000021

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 035 156 B HW: 3T0 035 156 B
Component: BOLERO 008 0053 
Revision: 0A001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z3Ixxxxxxxx
Coding: 0D0004000004
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 2D5B32EB740A1FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: 7N0-959-795.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 959 795 HW: 7N0 959 795 
Component: TSG HL H02 0201 
Revision: Serial number: 00000xxxxxxxx 
Coding: 010C00200000221002
Shop #: WSC 14400 205 183284
VCID: 0103BE5B98122BB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: 7N0-959-794.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 959 794 HW: 7N0 959 795 
Component: TSG HR H02 0200 
Revision: Serial number: 0000xxxxxxxxx 
Coding: 010C00200000221002
Shop #: WSC 35110 377 00999
VCID: 55ABBA0B3C1A77B

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*It has come back!*

Hi again, 

The G399 fault has come back again and the under voltage fault. I don't think the two are related now as they come up at different times... Can we confirm it definitely is the interior mirror front facing sensor at fault as I'd quite like to get this sorted through the dealer while I still have a warranty. 

To be honest I have never noticed a physical problem but then again it would be quite hard to spot especially if it's only affecting the automatic dimming of the mirror... 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb 
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 937 086 HW: 1K0 937 086 
Component and/or Version: BCM PQ35 M 020 0360 
Software Coding: 48180A3A9825F1C044080080540081E441710088636D8D60648000000000 
Work Shop Code: WSC 00400 210 10607 
VCID: EDF77A69348A5F1 
2 Faults Found: 

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100010 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 241 
Mileage: 49125 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2101.14.17 
Time: 09:48:42 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 9.90 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

02382 - Sensor for Light Detection (G399) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101110 
Fault Priority: 2 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 7 
Mileage: 49450 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2101.14.22 
Time: 10:50:12 

Freeze Frame: 
Term 15 On 
Voltage: 14.30 V 
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off 
OFF 
OFF 

Thank you.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

The G399 sensor fault intermittent code has thrown itself up again. I think I have pinned it down. When I am driving and the system is active and I turn it off then on again (switch underneath interior mirror) the code is activated. I had the BCM updated to the latest version but unfortunately it made no difference and the code came back.

Anyone had the fault and got it cleared permanently?


----------

